# is this L. Aromatica?



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi I'm a bit confused since they look different from the pics on the net. What do you think?


----------



## Guido (Oct 26, 2006)

Im almost positive its L. Aromatica...and it looks like it needs more light.


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

there two type a thin leaf and a board leaf, im guess you got the board


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

not really 2 types but the one you have started off as emersed growth. I bought some and it looked the same after a couple weeks submerged.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, that's the standard whorled form of _L. aromatica_. It's the one featured in the Plant Finder.


----------



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

Will the leaves become narrower or is this a broad leaf variety of L. Aromatica?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Emersed growth L.Aromatica


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

how long have you had it in ur tank gibbus?


----------



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

frozenbarb said:


> how long have you had it in ur tank gibbus?


3 weeks. Kinda slow growth.


----------



## Sushi Monster (Jun 10, 2007)

Well on the bright side its not yellow and dying!


----------

